# JUST A HORSE??? (a must read )



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Starts slow clap*


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

*clapping* that was wonderful!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Standing ovation! Thats beautiful


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

-claps- marvelous i love it


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

Loved it!!!!!

Horses are God's way of showing us that He loves us and wants us to be happy.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

That brought me to happy tears beautiful


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

*cheers extaticly* that's beautiful!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I swiped it and sent it to everyone in my email list


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I have one saved that's very close to that but ends with ......

" So next time your hear the phrase "it's just a horse" just smile, because they "just" don't understand


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

that's beautiful. i have a chemical emballance, im clinically depressed and spending time riding and with horses is honestly the one thing that makes me look foward into the future, none of my friends understand exactly what im going through and why i don't want to hang out a lot, they think its just me being cold. they don't understand, i find more compassion and comfort just looking into a horses eyes than i've ever encountered a person with.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've seen that before! It's actually printed and hung on my wall. *blushes* I love it!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've seen that before! It's actually printed and hung on my wall. *blushes* I love it!  and ditto to what G&K said. thats what mine ends in.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Heard it before, love it very much...so true!! <3


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

That's perfect!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I have actually heard that phrase "just a horse" far to often and i have shown a few people how wrong they were as well lol a few close friends anyway...

A wonderful piece!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

awesome


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that. Hope you dont mind I added it to my web pages on my Shared Items page. That way everyone going to my pages can see it. Very well written! Thanks!


----------

